# For those of us who are still working



## JaniceM (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 7, 2020)

Work hard, work long hours, don't slow down, it's up to you to pay for my social security check.


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 7, 2020)

The price of everything is going up...except our labor!


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 7, 2020)

Well, that's why retirement planning can help. We always made less $$$$ than our friends and family, but were fortunate to take a series of classes/seminars sponsored by the state retirement fund in our early 40's. 

Boy, was that a lot of info to take in! Took us a couple of years before we felt confident we truly had a handle on how all the pieces fitted, in context with one another.

But when 2009 came around, we took early retirement on time. Not one of our friends/family were able to join us; they had to keep working another few years to recover.

This was despite the fact spouse and I are major spenders, not savers. We never were able to put away the full amount of the "over 50" limit on contributions, although we did get our savings up to the 30+% level for the last few years.

And some good luck, too - which helped balance out the really lousy luck our finances suffered in our late 30's, LOL. It was a long tough road out of bankruptcy, for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

I've been retired for 22 years but I feel so sorry for everybody this baby Yoda meme applies to. Unfortunately, many that I care about are in that situation.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 94435



This is where a hobby such as learning to play a music instrument can be good for retirement.  Other than the cost of the instrument itself and some learning materials, you alone decide how much or how little you want to spend.  These days, you can learn on your own by purchasing a lesson package that is designed for that use.  Guitar is ideal for this because you can learn to play the melody, harmony, and bass line all by yourself without having to sing at all if you don't want to.  

For me, the acoustic guitar is a lifetime journey, with always something new to learn so I never get bored.  It is a great instrument for apartment dwellers or those living in a condo, such as myself.  You won't be loud enough to bother neighbors and the sound of an acoustic guitar is soothing, rather than the way a guitar is normally heard these days with all that distortion and slamming.

There are other inexpensive hobbies, such as reading.  Used book stores and the library are excellent resources.

The problem I see with collecting something other than stamps or other items that a lot can fit in a small space, is the space that the objects take up.  Also, every time you want to pursue that hobby, it involves finding something else to buy.  I never understood collecting because I am the type who wants to do something, and with music or reading, you are doing something with the objects you have for the hobby.

Anyway, just a couple of thoughts...

Tony


----------

